# Help deciding route round Europe



## mattnlaura (Apr 13, 2011)

So we're trying to decide a rough route to follow while touring Europe for the year, it obviously won't be set in stone but we'd like to get it something like so we know what ferries to book etc. I've attached a picture of what we've drawn out so far. 
We go at the end of Sept/start of Oct so we'll be heading south first to leave the north til next summer and we need to be back by end of Aug 2012.

So the route will roughly be:

Oct - W. France, N. Spain
Nov - Portugal, S. Spain
Dec - S. France, Italy (Want to spend Christmas in Rome)
Jan - Greec, Bulgaria
February - Romania, Hungary, Croatia, Slovenia
March - Austria, Switzerland, S. to Mid. Germany
April - Poland
May - Poland, Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia
June - Finland, N. Sweden
July - Norway, S. Sweden
Aug - Denmark, Netherland, Belgium and home.

What do you think?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

mattnlaura said:


> J
> What do you think?


I think I'm deeply jealous !

So long as you don't build it in stone and allow for changes of plan - poor weather, loving somewhere and wanting to stay- etc then it looks brilliant.

Have you looked at itineraries that other people have followed for the countries you want to visit ? ( eg on Magbaz etc site). There's nothing so frustrating as to get home and realise you passed the "Must See Site of All Times" by 100 metres !

Enjoy....

G


----------



## mattnlaura (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks G, yeah we're really excited to go!

We've looked at some places other people have been but just when we've come across their blogs on the internet. I'll look up Magbaz.

The only part of the route that is bothering us at the moment is austria and switzerland in March and getting snowed in.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

As you are going so far north why not go a little farther and visit Nordkapp


----------



## mattnlaura (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Hogan its a good idea and from looking at the websites its definitely something we want to add to the list of places to see.

We would probably be there in time to see the midnight sun too.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey guys,

Firstly WOW - we're doing the same route as you but in reverse!

www.europebycamper.com is our blog. We are keeping a log of all the places we Wild Camp for free over night so contact me and you are welcome to a copy of it.

Your route looks spot on to me - maybe consider a two day trip to St Petersburg Russia Visa Free while in Helsinki. We went to the REAL most northern point (Knivskjelodden) where there is a book you can sign and see the midnight sun etc.

If you are going Greece to Bulgaria maybe think about Istanbull? It's in 'European Turkey' and insurance was easy for us to get.

South of Spain - What about Morocco? Although you could be in danger of being accused of doing a whistle stop tour like we do!

Get a copy of Microsoft Autoroute if you haven't already and start to plot on the map all the places you want to go to or pick up as tips, read in magazines and books. You'll find that information invaluable when out on the road.

Will look forward to your blog once you're up and running!


----------



## mattnlaura (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey Addie

That is a great looking blog you've got and very useful for us too! 

I have autoroute on the laptop but haven't started inputting the route yet, just been using it for campsite locations downloaded from MHF really.

Since our routes are the same but backwards, i wonder where they'll cross over (assuming your not back before we leave).

When are you planning to get back to the UK?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

mattnlaura said:


> When are you planning to get back to the UK?


We won't be back to the UK until the end of March 2012, although we will be spending Christmas most likely in Greece or possibly Croatia.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

This looks great but we would be a bit concerned about the January to March bits - Eastern Europe can get enormous amounts of snow and ice in Winter. Do you/will you have winter tyres fitted and/or snow chains? Is the van fully winterised? Do you have sufficient Propane capacity? Batteries big enough and new enough to cope in low temperature? Enough payload for emergency food supplies?

Hopefully, none of these will be a problem but you are better off preparing for as much as you can.

P&L


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

mattnlaura said:


> The only part of the route that is bothering us at the moment is austria and switzerland in March and getting snowed in.


I went skiing in Romania a few years ago, in February. Incredibly harsh and treacherous conditions, I couldn't imagine taking the mh there tbh.
Otherwise, look like a wonderful adventure - deeply jealous too !


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

mattnlaura said:


> Want to spend Christmas in Rome


Reccommend Flaminia Village Camping just North of the city.
5 mins walk to rail station with trains every 5 mins into the city centre. €1 gets you a ticket to ride any bus, tube or train for 1 hour.
Small supermarkt across the road.
Site restaurant good quality for such and reasonable. Excellent sanitary block at hotel standard. No fixed pitches so nice relaxed atmosphere.
Best bit? They take camping cheques. We stayed over a month November 2009.
They say this is the year for the Nrhern Lights, I believe.
Patrick


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

What a brilliant trip! Happy planning  

Gerald


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

PeterandLinda said:


> the January to March bits - Eastern Europe can get enormous amounts of snow and ice in Winter.


Yes, and in Poland / Czechland it's *quite normal to have minus 20C *at night and even minus 25C sometimes in Jan / Feb (Not talking about mountains either)


----------



## mattnlaura (Apr 13, 2011)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> This looks great but we would be a bit concerned about the January to March bits - Eastern Europe can get enormous amounts of snow and ice in Winter. Do you/will you have winter tyres fitted and/or snow chains? Is the van fully winterised?  Do you have sufficient Propane capacity? Batteries big enough and new enough to cope in low temperature? Enough payload for emergency food supplies?
> 
> ...


This is what is concerning us too. We will get winter tyres fitted and take snow chains with us. How do you go about winterising the van? Is it just about wrapping pipes in insulation to prevent freezing?


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Reguarding winterising, dont skimp in those temperatures !

i spent 3 nights stuck in a bedford up Rietti (skiing) at minus 10 (no hookup) with the lot frozen up and even the pressure dropped dramatically on the inferior tank gas....
couldnt get down despite snow chains as the roads were solid ice and had to wait until they sorted them....
wished i d done more to winterise it !


----------



## mattnlaura (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Spatz - what would you recommend we do?


----------



## mattnlaura (Apr 13, 2011)

Found a couple of good links here: http://www.motorhome-list.org.uk/skiing.htm

and here: www.motorhomefacts.com/motorhome_winterising.html

Any personal tips from experience of camping in the deepest, coldest, darkest winter would be graciously appreciated![/url]


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

I'm not familiar with your vehicle, but some examples of 'winterisation' are things like all pipes within a heated double floor, fresh water tank inside the van and a heated waste water tank - also stuff like double glazed cab side windows, insulating external cab screens as well as electrical and gas water/space heating and adequate gas supplies (if you heat the van 24/7 on gas, the gas will quickly run out) and any other measures you can think of.

P&L


----------



## mattnlaura (Apr 13, 2011)

yeah thanks P&L. I've been reading that we should switch from butane to propane too for winter, this also led me onto research regarding different regulator pressures for diff gases and different fittings in different countries. Lots to think about... :? 

The floor isn't heated nor is it double thickness and it doesn't have a cavity to hold pipes but the fresh water tank is on board which is a good start i think and the side windows are all double glazed except the cab ones.

The waste water tank is underslung so perhaps i should look at a heater but will probably end up just leaving the valve open so it drains into a bucket and empty the block of ice out of that! :lol:


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

You will find that the water in your waste tank will freeze as it hit the air and block off the tap from emptying. Speak with CAK tanks from Kenilworth for advice on water heater but these are like fish tank heaters that run off the batteries so not without their shortfalls. My top tip would be get a good little safe and bolt it into a corner out of sight where it will be difficult to lever out. If you can bolt it through the floor and at least one side. Photocopy all documents anyway as I think some countries like you to carry ID. Have a great trip. 
Traveller HA5 3DOM


----------

